

Help me help humanity - lorenzsell

Ok - I'm going out on a limb here to say that I believe world peace is possible and reasonably attainable within our lifetimes. I don't think it's a function of the "right" political or economic system. The underlying factor in every system is human nature. No, I don't have a recipe for changing human nature, but I do believe that human nature is evolving. We, as a humanity, are changing. What's changing is that we are becoming more loving.<p>Love is common to every human. We all have the capacity to love others. We all desire to feel loved. And, we all want to do what we love. I think making a living doing what you love is the key to a peaceful society. Here's why…<p>When you love yourself, you have dignity. You value your time and energy. Doing what you really care about is more important than just making money. There's nothing wrong with money. I love money. But if money is more important than your time, you're willing to do stuff that might be negative. And that's the key difference. When you're motivated by "love”, there are certain things you're just not willing to do. Like lie, cheat, steal, hurt others or the planet. If every person felt this way, we'd live in a more peaceful world.<p>Maybe that's over simplifying, but it's also very true.<p>I’m building heartbeat.com to help people be successful doing what they love. It's a broad goal that we're systematically simplifying to provide simple tools and resources to make starting a small business easier. Think of it as a type of enterprise application platform for the enterprise of one. Our vision is to enable any one-person business, whether they're a merchant in Ohio or a villager in Africa, to run their entire operation from their mobile phone.<p>Right now, the team is two of us. I've got design skills, can code, and can raise money (we've raised a hefty seed round). My partner manages all things community.  We're looking for a tech lead who shares our "why". I’d love to hear from anyone who can help.
======
nati
is this just marketing and twisted words or do you mean it? world needs peace
-> people love -> let them do what they love-> let's make an app for tiny
businesses ... I don't get yet how this will bring peace

~~~
blaireaug
It's a leap of an idea... but... I can maybe see how letting people do what
they love will work.

The most important axiom of a startup is make something people want--you have
to make a small subset of people happy.

IF, and this is a big IF, you can get enough users, you can evolve a market of
specialists solving problems for each other. And if you can keep the
businesses small, ie not corporate, you can probably get away from the "profit
by any means necessary" mentality. When businesses, when transactions become
depersonalised (which is what happens when you enter into deals with large
corporations), you necessarily become one step removed from knowing that
you're solving someone's problem. You don't get to see that you're helping
people, you only see the proxy of that--money.

It's an idea. I don't know that I buy it. But it's worth a try to make
compassion for one another obvious in letting transactions be more personal.

------
argonaut
Some people love power.

~~~
natashab
"... We look forward to the time when the Power of Love will replace the Love
of Power. Then will our world know the blessings of peace..." ~ William
Gladstone

------
natashab
This is awesome! I hope someone out there will help you make this a reality!

------
dhassell
awesome.

